# The Beast...



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Pretty cool 
http://www.daymak.com/beast/


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Good idea. A few of the riders look like the riding position is awkward, like the reach for the bars is too far or something.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

A $4000.00 it is more than a weekend toy.
But it will work without pit stops for about 12 miles a day.
Most adults walk less than 4 miles a day without a pack.


----------

